
Show HN: New Landing Page Launched - codebre
https://skedlo.com
======
codebre
I just released the landing page for my new project, I called it Skedlo!

It is a post automation and growth tool for Twitter which is focused on giving
users additional insights about which of their tweets are doing better than
others. Tweets analysis is something that other competitors just don't do
properly, hence why I started this project in the first place.

I am still actively working on it, but I realized that in order to start
marketing your platform you need a landing page even before having the
underlying service up and running.

What you think of my project?

